# Var -vs- Dbol



## DF (May 22, 2012)

Lets hear opinions on dbal vs Var

Which is better & why
Pros & Cons ect.... you get the idea.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Apples and oranges IMO.  No comparing the two.  Dbol makes you bloated as hell, estro levels go wild, makes you strong and phuk and is the greatest pre-workout supplement on the face of this earth.

Var is for girls.


----------



## DF (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Ez seems to like var so I am curious.


----------



## grind4it (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

I like the woody I get on DBol. It is also amazing for gains. The only downsides are I can literally feel pain in my liver after three weeks and my I can watch my gain fall, like the air out of a ballon. With that said my vote goes to var. Got to love vains that look like road maps and getting a pump while I brush my teeth, beat off, and pressing the buttons on the remote control...the 12 oz curls will make you freakin cry. Plus I seem to keep more of the gains


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*



Dfeaton said:


> Ez seems to like var so I am curious.



Because you don't swell up like a balloon then lose it all. It's good at keeping quality gains as well as shedding a little midsection fat in the process.


----------



## bigmike33 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Try tbol lead and hard.. should say tbol vs var


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*



Dfeaton said:


> Ez seems to like var so I am curious.



Thanks for proving my point


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*



bigmike33 said:


> Try tbol lead and hard.. should say tbol vs var



Good call. Tbol. Dbol minus the bloat.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Oh great now tbol is on my homework list.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*



Dfeaton said:


> Oh great now tbol is on my homework list.



While we're adding compounds for you to try. Give injectible drol a whirl... All the benefits, none of the bloat.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Argh! stop that!


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

And while you're stopping that add T-brol....most powerful and rare one out there...tren like strength, no bloat, no acne, no testicle atrophy, and rapid muscle gains that are kept. Very expensive and hard to find. 


Made by me and tastes like kool-aid. Could argue it is kool-aid with a little bit of meth.


----------



## Zeek (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Much of the fake anavar out there is in fact low dosed T-bol.

 Assuming you can obtain a high grade genuine anavar product, it is worlds different from d-bol especially when you look at the big picture.

 If temporary gains but explosive gains are your primary interest, go with Dbol

 If quality LBM and a much lower impact on the the overall system is of important to you then anavar is the clear choice.

 It's very nice for old people


----------



## Bippal (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Tren is dbol mixed with anavar and test. At least it is for me


----------



## Pikiki (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

I think just depend what are your goals are, d-bol for kickstart cycle cause strengh and quick gains(water retention) Var on a LBM cycle.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Ok, now I'm starting to get a handle on it.  Thanks guys.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

way too different to compare head to head....


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Ok, So it looks like I titled the thread wrong.  How about the good the bad & the ugly of both compounds?


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

How about this:

*Dbal*
Quick gains, strength, kick start
Estrogen,bloat, loss of gains


*Var*
LBM/some fat loss, keep gains
Less toxic to the system
some say for women Doh! (lol)


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Let's put it this way. LOW DOSAGES are for women when it comes to var. Good, healthy dosages of Var do the man good!


----------



## Jada (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

I rather use Var I don't want to be water boy.


----------



## Pikiki (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

I tell you this guys, D-bol will put strengh on you in no time, I like that about d-bol but true about the water retention sucks but it go way as soon you stop it basically.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Var -vs- Dbal*

Yes, I was loving that dbol strength.


----------



## bigmike33 (May 23, 2012)

Do dbol and mastron it will counter the bloat. And good tbol is cheap it all is..


----------



## Hurt (May 23, 2012)

I loved dbol, but as mentioned it had its consequences.  I didn't bloat terribly, but I definitely bloated, and my blood pressure shot up.  The strength gains were awesome though, and it was a great kick start to my cycle.

I have legit var lined up for the next adventure, so we'll see I guess


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I loved dbol, but as mentioned it had its consequences.  I didn't bloat terribly, but I definitely bloated, and my blood pressure shot up.  The strength gains were awesome though, and it was a great kick start to my cycle.
> 
> I have legit var lined up for the next adventure, so we'll see I guess



Nice Hurt! When is your next cycle?  (in the fall) I cant wait to see how you do.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 23, 2012)

Overall I would go with Var. You need a higher dose of Var to really see its benefits, dianabol increases water retention so you can notice you've dropped it when you come off cycle. I am into lean mass, not bloating up.


----------



## bigmike33 (May 24, 2012)

There r so many compounds better then the weak var great for the ladies..


----------



## Yaya (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah..I would take tbol over var


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2013)

old thread ..I like it....Both a re very different compounds..Var being more dry do to the fact there is no estro with it and the strength is nice on var..Now dbol is my favorite steroid of all time.Im still on the lean side and it doesnt bloat me to much.Just makes me look jacked within weeks and strong like bull.Nothing is a better pre workout then dbol.Long live blue hearts


----------



## Yaya (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe some Dbol for yaya next spring ...it's been 12 years since me and Dbol got together..


----------



## dirtydogs (Nov 24, 2013)

Having done both, I liked var better. Got strong, made solid gains and looked great. Of course I was running 80 A day. Dbol want all I had hoped for, might have been bunk or just weakly dosed though


----------



## shenky (Nov 26, 2013)

I keep on reading that Dbol gains are temporary. How is this possible?


----------



## DF (Nov 26, 2013)

shenky said:


> I keep on reading that Dbol gains are temporary. How is this possible?



Some get quite a bit of water retention with Dbol.  I'm guessing they lose the bloat after coming off dbol so it seems like they lose their gains.


----------



## dirtydogs (Nov 26, 2013)

Can run anavar longer. Var can be run 24 hr a day cycles and 8 weeks. Dbol generally 4 weeks is suggested and even twice a day with the half life your only getting maybe 6 hours of heightened test levels. Plus the water bloat on dbol.  Side note, I liked the strength gains off of var way better than from dbol


----------



## surhoff88 (Nov 29, 2013)

What about the strength gain with the dbol, as you lose the water and bloat does the strength fall off big time too?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

surhoff88 said:


> What about the strength gain with the dbol, as you lose the water and bloat does the strength fall off big time too?



when your on the dbol you look jacked as soon as u get off u lose some water and power but not really because by that time the deca and test are at full blast.I run dbol for atleast 6 weeks upfront sometime 3 more weeks in the back


----------



## surhoff88 (Nov 29, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> when your on the dbol you look jacked as soon as u get off u lose some water and power but not really because by that time the deca and test are at full blast.I run dbol for atleast 6 weeks upfront sometime 3 more weeks in the back



Now that I think it would be hard to tell unless you were running the dbol only. How does the backloading work for you? I usually only hear of people running it in the begining.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

surhoff88 said:


> Now that I think it would be hard to tell unless you were running the dbol only. How does the backloading work for you? I usually only hear of people running it in the begining.



only a asshole would run dbol only..dbols like a lady i like the back and front both are fun


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm actually getting ready for my first run with DBOL. Because of the water retention, I want to be at 12 or 13 percent BF before hand


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 29, 2013)

Depends on what your goal is really.
Dbol would strictly be a bulking kick for me...the sides aren't welcome for a cut.
But Var can be thrown in any cycle. It's more versatile than Dbol.
Var is very mild, almost no sides, and gives you great pumps. High enough dose of Var and you can get a pump flexing long enough lol.

But tbol would be great. It's like a var/dbol mix.

20wk contest prep cycle: 
Primo/test with a tbol kickstart and a Var finish!
Expensive as **** though


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh and if you are side sensitive, Var would obviously be the better choice.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 29, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Depends on what your goal is really.
> Dbol would strictly be a bulking kick for me...the sides aren't welcome for a cut.
> But Var can be thrown in any cycle. It's more versatile than Dbol.
> Var is very mild, almost no sides, and gives you great pumps. High enough dose of Var and you can get a pump flexing long enough lol.
> ...



Why would Dbol not work for a cut? If you use it in the beginning as a jump start and the water goes  away, why wouldn't it work?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

Armedanddangerous said:


> Why would Dbol not work for a cut? If you use it in the beginning as a jump start and the water goes  away, why wouldn't it work?



u can bulk or cut on anything some are just more optimal...dbol with a good diet and a AI can give somewhat lean gains..I like to use it as a preworkout supp


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 29, 2013)

Armedanddangerous said:


> Why would Dbol not work for a cut? If you use it in the beginning as a jump start and the water goes  away, why wouldn't it work?



Because it's extra bloat you don't need lol 

And yes you can bulk or cut on any AAS...we choose which one usually based on the secondary side effects. Like deca is the traditional bulking AAS because of the massive joint benefits and collagen synthesis. It's great for picking up heavy ass weight.

And then winstrol is usually used for cutting because of its ability to strip water and dry you up. Would not advise building on winny. Some say run deca with it but why complicate your cycle and spend extra money when you can just use tbol var or Dbol during the bulk?

You are better off adding an oral to the end of the CUT cycle to help out the final weeks which are the hardest. Like I said, tbol kickstart with a var finish...or winny finish, but I'm just not a fan of winny. We all have our preferences. Everyone is different.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

closing the show with var is the icing on the cake


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 29, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> closing the show with var is the icing on the cake



Word! Lol
As long as its ****in real


----------

